# Is there an Orinthologist in the house?



## Kevin (Sep 18, 2014)

That's a bird expert not someone who works on your mouth. We have had a rock pigeon adopt us. It's been staying on our porch for 3 days. It has tags on both legs. One had a number on it but the last number was blurry. We looked up what numbers that were legible and it appears this may be registered with the American Racing Pigeon program . . . . 


 



 

We need to catch it again and try to get the rest of the numbers figured out. One band was green with no writing - it looks like it might be an RFD chip. The other was yellow with AU 2014 OKM 0282 we think it was released in Oklahoma City. 

It is happily on the porch eating the bird seed we gave it. Anyone have a clue what this is all about?


----------



## eaglea1 (Sep 18, 2014)

Thats pretty cool, we have a number of those pigeon racers here, and they can make some big coins with their races.
I'm sure that once you have the numbers, someone will figure out whose bird it is..I will give them the numbers and
see what they have to say..

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm a goober ologist so I can't help you this time but very cool

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 18, 2014)

Pull!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## eaglea1 (Sep 18, 2014)

They said right away, that it was released from Ok like you thought, but they can't tell me anymore until tomorrow

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 18, 2014)

Keller spy pigeon, honing in on the magic forest?

Amazon prime same day courier pigeon?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 18, 2014)

Maybe it's one of those new life like drones the shadow gov't is using to spy on your magic forest......


----------



## DKMD (Sep 18, 2014)

When I saw the first picture, I thought of a caption... "Look... When I squeeze it, the eyes get really big!"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 18, 2014)

Might be able to explore this through the pigeon racing organization. Here is their Web site: www.pigeon.org
Chuck

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 18, 2014)

Randy thanks for the info. I called the guy but his voice mail is not set up (neither is mine so it serves me right) so I sent a email with the link to this thread. I'll keep y'all updated this is kinda cool. It's happy to sit perched on our porch and eat the birdseed, but we cannot let opur dogs out of their pens for their daily run or they will kill it. Cleo runs loose on our property but she is trained not to kill birds, and she actually let's the remaining chicken sleep next to her. So far the pigeon hasn't adopted Cleo but if she does, she will be safe with her. The other 4 dogs would eat it immediately!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 18, 2014)

So if I come hang out on your porch will you feed me also

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Sep 18, 2014)

Tclem said:


> So if I come hang out on your porch will you feed me also


He would if you like squab

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kweinert (Sep 18, 2014)

eaglea1 said:


> He would if you like squab



Or birdseed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Sep 18, 2014)

Just found out some things about those racers. They can range in price from $0.00 to as much as
$10k for a Belgium racing bird...Lot a money for feathers...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kweinert (Sep 18, 2014)

Kevin, you should pluck a feather or two, cast them into a pen and send it home with the bird as a memento of its trip :)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 18, 2014)

Tclem said:


> So if I come hang out on your porch will you feed me also



No, I will turn the other 4 dogs loose and feed them . . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Kevin (Sep 18, 2014)

eaglea1 said:


> Just found out some things about those racers. They can range in price from $0.00 to as much as
> $10k for a Belgium racing bird...Lot a money for feathers...



Maybe I can get me some of that hostage re-ward money . . . . 



Even if it's worth a lot of money they wouldn't tell me. I would just give it back anyway I ain't the bribing kind.

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 18, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Randy thanks for the info. I called the guy but his voice mail is not set up (neither is mine so it serves me right) so I sent a email with the link to this thread. I'll keep y'all updated this is kinda cool. It's happy to sit perched on our porch and eat the birdseed, but we cannot let opur dogs out of their pens for their daily run or they will kill it. Cleo runs loose on our property but she is trained not to kill birds, and she actually let's the remaining chicken sleep next to her. So far the pigeon hasn't adopted Cleo but if she does, she will be safe with her. The other 4 dogs would eat it immediately!


My dog eats rabbit. She is up to number 12, if it get inside the fence it is hers.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 18, 2014)

Pretty bird. Somehow I expected Charlie Parker.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 18, 2014)

My sister in law brought home (my home) a sick bird and nursed it back to health. It turned out to be a pigeon. She then bought a rabbit hutch to put the pigeon in (At my house). During the day she would leave the hutch open and the pigeon would walk around as it did not fly. After a few weeks, the pigeon abandoned the hutch and learned to fly. Each day the pigeon would take refuse in the rafters of my upper deck and Sh*t everywhere. I can tell you my love of pigeons ended when I first found out it was a pigeon.

The pigeon now called Mr. Beepers brought home a mate from the surrounding area. Each day they would roost in the rafters and leave me a mess. It was either I shoot the dam thing or my sister in law find a way to get rid of it. After about 6 months the pigeon got very ill and we all thought it was going to die. My sister in law being an animal lover decided to take the pigeon into the vet to see if they could do any thing. Well you quessed it, after 2 weeks at the vets and countless $$$, the pigeon was brought back from the brink of death. I can not tell you how much I was hoping the end would come. So home comes the pigeon. Now my wife and I have both had it up to here with the mess the pigeons left us each and every day.

We put an ultimatum to the sister in law that the bird has to go or she goes. The vet provides her with a name of a person who has raised pigeons and over the next 2 weeks we set out to catch the dam things. We are able to catch Mr. Beepers but can't catch Mrs. Beepers as she was a raised in the wild. So we finally ship Mr Beepers to the vet that makes arrangements to get the pigeon to the pigeon lady. We are excited that one is now gone and proceed to continue to try to catch and make uncomfortable Mrs. Beepers in the hopes that if we can not catch her she will leave on her on.

2 days after Mr. Beepers is gone, guess who we find in the rafters? Your right the dam pigeon has returned. Must be a homing pigeon. It turns out that the lady who took Mr. Beepers just moved into the neighborhood and lives 4 doors away from us. Priceless!!! What are the odds.

Since I can not shoot the darn things, we do the human thing and bring in a contractor to tile the upper deck and put hardy plank sheets under the deck to preclude the pigeons from being able to roost anymore and prevent rain from spoiling the patio area. After spending $3,000 to complete the job and catching Mr. Beepers a second time to provide to the neighbor, we were finally pigeon free. It was happy days until the first rain. The contractor used indoor grout that leaked like a sieve. I found out today that it will cost me another $900 to fix the deck as the contractor has left the area and we now have to use someone else.

In the end I would give anyone who had a pigeon show up on their porch the following advise. DO NOT FEED IT!!! Send it on its way and pray it does not return. I hope I have not offended any bird lovers but if it comes back it will get the 3 "S". (Shoot, shovel and shut up). BTW my sister in law now lives in FLA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 18, 2014)

That's a Blue Bar Carrier pigeon. Just like the ones I used to race when I was a young lad. My peer purchased an expensive pair of them from Belgium and used them for breeders. The male got lose and flew back home -- to Belgium. Took it 2 weeks until the guy called Mr. Kent to report his bird was back.

It was quite fun racing those birds and the anticipation while waiting for them to return from the starting point. Sometimes they didn't ever come back I suspected someone feed them birdseed on their front porch. LOL

Does it have two metal bands or 1 metal and 1 rubber? The metal bands we put on at birth the rubber band is put on the days prior to a race to log them into the books for the race.. I would think he would eventually return back to his home unless its injured etc

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## HomeBody (Sep 19, 2014)

I raised pigeons when I was a kid. I had rollers. I'd let my birds fly on nice days and every once in a while they would bring home a "stranger". I had racing homers stay the night more than once. Feed it, water it, a little grit if you have some, and let it go. It will likely go home eventually. Gary

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 20, 2014)

I haven't heard anything from the guy I emailed. They probably get lots of emails which is probably why he didn't set up his voicemail. It's a good thing because we didn't go to the grocery store last week and so we made some pigeon pie with it. Tastes sort of like . . . . spotted owl.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 22, 2014)

Still have your visitor?


----------



## Kevin (Sep 23, 2014)

DavidDobbs said:


> Still have your visitor?



No we haven't seen it in a couple of days. It's done that before though. It was gone for a couple days and we thought we'd never see it and one morning it was back on the porch eating the seeds we gave it.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Oct 18, 2014)

Any updates?
Seen a story about them the other day been meaning to ask again.
Thought better ask before that spider bite messes up your thinking.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 18, 2014)

Lol the spider won't get me. The pigeon left without even so much as a thank you for the B&B. :-)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 20, 2014)

He showed up at my house!!! Walked outta of the house into the garage and there's a pigeon in there eating wild bird seed out of the bag. I shoo him out and he flies onto the hood of the car and he is double banded. One a ID band and the other a racing band. I never could catch him to check where he was from. He hung around for a couple days crapping in the garage and on the cars before leaving on his own. LOL I actually wondered if Kevin sent him here!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 20, 2014)

Wouldn't that be cool if he was the official Wood Barter Pigeon. We need to get us one of them big eagles that will deliver our boxes of wood to each other. If they can carry monkeys and apes and sloths and mountain goats they can haul a bunch of wood.


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 20, 2014)

Hey he probly could have delivered pen blanks!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

